# Koha - AS 1130



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Koha was a German brand of watch.

Koha watches were manufactured in the town of Ellwangen, in the state of Baden-Wurttemberg in the 1950's, 1960's and 1970's.

The company was run by Hans Kohen, who had premises on Wolfgangsklinge Street.

My watch has an AS-1130 Swiss movement, with 17J, and is 34mm in diameter.

Knowing this information, how do I go about dating it?

The watch is in need of a new balance staff (a friend of mine dropped it! ***) a crystal clean, re lume of the hands and a service, then it's good to go.

Can anyone elaborate on the history of Koha watches as there doesn't seem to be a lot of examples out there to study?







Can I have your opinions for a strap on the basis that I like the colour Olive.

Thanks


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Charlesfm2 said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the history of Koha watches as there doesn't seem to be a lot of examples out there to study?


 Someone might come along soon who actually knows something, but I just put "Koha Armbanduhren" into Google and it turned up a few things.

This link probably doesn't tell you much you don't already know, but it has an interesting anecdote of someone visiting the factory in the 1970s. You'll need Google Translate, unless you know German.

https://uhrforum.de/threads/goldene-koha-mit-puw-660.73759/

Some adverts.

https://www.hifi-archiv.info/Uhren-Werbung/Koha/index.html

Loads of examples if you put that search Google Images.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have just discovered another watch-related reference to the name, "Koha" in Companies House information:

A private limited company under the Nature of Business section, "95250 - Repair of watches, clocks & jewellery", is currently active under the title, "Ora Watch UK Ltd" in Rose Street, Wokingham, Berkshire. This firm was incorporated on 22 May 2013, at which time it was called, "Koha (UK) Ltd". The Koha name was dropped on 10 July 2013. The director of the business is a British watchmaker named Shuajb Berisha (b.1967) who was appointed at the date of incorporation.

I am not expecting this modern reference to lead to a revelation about vintage Koha watches but you never know... I also found that the acronym KOHA apparently stands for the Kalamazoo Optimist Hockey Association in Michigan. :laugh:


----------



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

spinynorman said:


> Someone might come along soon who actually knows something, but I just put "Koha Armbanduhren" into Google and it turned up a few things.
> 
> This link probably doesn't tell you much you don't already know, but it has an interesting anecdote of someone visiting the factory in the 1970s. You'll need Google Translate, unless you know German.
> 
> ...


 @spinynorman

Thanks for your information that I hadn't found.

It seems that Koha had used a lot of different Swiss mechanical watch movements including ESA which suprised me.

I enjoyed the reading of the uhrforum link especially that of user RATA's comment about Koha "I haven't heard of this brand before and it's only half an hour's drive away from me"

What chance do we have in England of learning more! when he hadn't even heard of Koha and living virtually only around the corner  Very interesting though.

I like how the German forum describes Sapphire Crystal as "Armoured Glass" in translation

Is it bullet proof 

I noticed on the advert link a picture of a Koha quartz chronograph, on seeing this, reminded me of my story that I've posted. See "Favre Leuba - ESA 942711" it's still an ongoing project unfortunately 

Charles



> I have just discovered another watch-related reference to the name, "Koha" in Companies House information:
> 
> A private limited company under the Nature of Business section, "95250 - Repair of watches, clocks & jewellery", is currently active under the title, "Ora Watch UK Ltd" in Rose Street, Wokingham, Berkshire. This firm was incorporated on 22 May 2013, at which time it was called, "Koha (UK) Ltd". The Koha name was dropped on 10 July 2013. The director of the business is a British watchmaker named Shuajb Berisha (b.1967) who was appointed at the date of incorporation.


 Thanks for that @Always"watching"

I get a big Buzz in the research of the unknown, in being a member of this forum.

It adds to the history of the unknown for the sharing


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Charlesfm2 said:


> Thanks for your information that I hadn't found.


 Incidentally it's Hans Kohnen, not Kohen. A watch for sale on a Romanian site provides some more anecdotal information

"Koha company, based on Wolfgangsklinge street no. 6 in the picturesque German town of Ellwangen, was founded between 1960 and 1970 by the young German entrepreneur of Albanian origin Hans Kohnen. In fact, the very name of the brand comes from the Albanian word "koha", which means "time". It exclusively produced watches, under only two brands, Koha and KT, using Swiss quality AS and ETA mechanisms."

There's more ... http://ceasuridemana.ro/ceas-koha-mecanism-eta-2750-fabricatie-anii-039-70_a283412.html


----------



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

spinynorman said:


> Incidentally it's Hans Kohnen, not Kohen. A watch for sale on a Romanian site provides some more anecdotal information
> 
> "Koha company, based on Wolfgangsklinge street no. 6 in the picturesque German town of Ellwangen, was founded between 1960 and 1970 by the young German entrepreneur of Albanian origin Hans Kohnen. In fact, the very name of the brand comes from the Albanian word "koha", which means "time". It exclusively produced watches, under only two brands, Koha and KT, using Swiss quality AS and ETA mechanisms."
> 
> There's more ... http://ceasuridemana.ro/ceas-koha-mecanism-eta-2750-fabricatie-anii-039-70_a283412.html


 Thanks @spinynorman that's also good information.

It all adds to the story of Koha's history and will be available for others to read for future reference.

Thanks

Charles


----------

